# Win a Brompton! (Hurry - competition closes midnight 30/3/12)



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2012)

I just spotted this competition to win a Brompton. You have only just over 24 hours to get your entries in, so hurry!


Waterstones said:


> _To enter simply tell us your own top tip for city cycling. Be creative, have fun and win yourself the hottest set of wheels in town!_


----------



## simon.r (29 Mar 2012)

I shall blame you if I end up riding a 'Hot Pink' Brompton


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2012)

simon.r said:


> I shall blame you if I end up riding a 'Hot Pink' Brompton


So what was your '_top tip for city cycling_' then?


----------



## simon.r (29 Mar 2012)

'Don't forget to smile'

Well...I'm more of a left-sided brain person, so not great at this sort of thing. If I (skim) read the T's and C's right it's a random draw so it doesn't matter anyway. I hope


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2012)

simon.r said:


> If I (skim) read the T's and C's right it's a random draw so it doesn't matter anyway. I hope


Oh - you're right. I thought it would go to the person who contributed the best tip, chosen by a panel of judges!


----------



## Banjo (30 Mar 2012)

Just entered , am I man enough to ride a hot pink brommie? Yeah I think I am


----------



## snorri (30 Mar 2012)

Banjo said:


> Just entered , am I man enough to ride a hot pink brommie? Yeah I think I am


 Never mind the frame colour, the question is are you man enough to wear the Heels on Wheels.


----------



## Banjo (30 Mar 2012)

I draw the line at stockings and suspenders .


----------



## smutchin (30 Mar 2012)

They're offering an S-type but the pic is of an M-type. Poor attention to detail there.

I would happily ride a hot pink Brommie though - I saw one on the road recently and they look great in that colour.

Edit - my tip: "Don't go through red lights! They're for your safety and everyone else's."

d.


----------



## Night Train (30 Mar 2012)

I already have a Brompton so I am happy for someone else to enjoy one.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2012)

Night Train said:


> I already have a Brompton so I am happy for someone else to enjoy one.


And I'm happy on my racing bikes so I haven't entered either, even though flogging a Brompton on eBay would have brought some useful funds in!


----------



## Night Train (30 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> And I'm happy on my racing bikes so I haven't entered either, even though flogging a Brompton on eBay would have brought some useful funds in!


Ahhh, but I am not mercenary. Someone somewhere will (hopefully) enjoy and love the Brommie as much as I do.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2012)

Night Train said:


> Ahhh, but I am not mercenary. Someone somewhere will (hopefully) enjoy and love the Brommie as much as I do.


Well, that's what I meant - even though I really could do with the cash, I'd rather that someone, somewhere will (hopefully) enjoy and love their new Brommie as much as you enjoy yours!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Mar 2012)

Yuk, still at least it's not as bad a colour as that one Greg Collins has got!


----------



## smutchin (30 Mar 2012)

I already have a Brompton... but it's very old and falling to bits and I would replace it if I had the money.

Anyway, doesn't the N+1 rule apply?

d.


----------



## Night Train (27 Apr 2012)

So, who won it?


----------



## smutchin (27 Apr 2012)

Not me.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2012)

Night Train said:


> So, who won it?


There is an address on the website that you can write to to find out. It seems a rather quaint notion when they could just put the information on the competition page!


----------



## StuartG (9 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> There is an address on the website that you can write to to find out. It seems a rather quaint notion when they could just put the information on the competition page!


There is a quaint and ancient belief that bicycle thieves can't or won't write ...


----------



## 400bhp (10 May 2012)

Why do bicycle thieves need to write?

And what have bicycle thieves got to do with this thread?


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Why do bicycle thieves need to write?
> 
> And what have bicycle thieves got to do with this thread?


I too was slightly confused by that post! I think perhaps that StuartG is implying that if the would-be thieves knew the name and address of the winner, then they might go round and nick the bike. The thing is - the full name and address are never given. It's usually name/city or even name/county. Having said that, it wouldn't be hard to track down someone in a small town or village.


----------

